# X-Trail Die-Cast Models?



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

A quick web search finds several US stores that carry the X-Trail die-cast models by JCollection, but nothing in Canada. (How weird is that? At least we got the real one. :thumbup: )

Here's one link in case you're curious:

http://www.speednation.com/store/product1929.html

Has anyone in Canada seen anything by JCollection or others? I wouldn't mind adorning my desk with a silver one.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I purcahsed one*

I purchased one last week from them very fast delivery!!! Great company.


Stephen



ecrase2500 said:


> A quick web search finds several US stores that carry the X-Trail die-cast models by JCollection, but nothing in Canada. (How weird is that? At least we got the real one. :thumbup: )
> 
> Here's one link in case you're curious:
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*I don't believe this!*

Stephen,

We must be thinking and our habits concerning the xtrail are "exactly" the same 

That also must mean that your wife if going mad because of your (and mine) spending pattern on the exy 

I was trying to find a *black* xtrail J-Collection model and I've been trying to find one for ages and even contacted j-collection in Japan and they told me that black scale model is only available in Japan (not for export)

Until at last I managed to score one brand new from eBay and it's now sitting on my desk at home.

My wife tells me that I should buy some type of pillow cover with an xtrail image on it and go to bed  "she think it's a joke, but I would love to see the look on her face when I do find one" HaHa Ha 



SCHESBH said:


> I purchased one last week from them very fast delivery!!! Great company.
> 
> 
> Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> My wife tells me that I should buy some type of pillow cover with an xtrail image on it and go to bed  "she think it's a joke, but I would love to see the look on her face when I do find one" HaHa Ha


*Please do it.*

But take care, we don't want you need this, instead of the Xty pillow:









Where to get it: http://www.girlfriendlappillow.com/


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Get it made...*

Go to a local mall.... and find a t-shirt printer... bring them a pillow case .. in fact two of them... give them a picture of your X-Trail... one from the left side, the other from the right side.... are you following.... place the right hand image on the left side pillow case... the other the right.... then on the other side place your name on one and your wife's on the other... they will print them for you... LOL... go home early.... put the pillows with the names facing up.... show her.. then tell her to turn the pillows over... AND RUN LIKE HECK!!! LOL!!!!


Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Stephen,
> 
> We must be thinking and our habits concerning the xtrail are "exactly" the same
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Maybe the funniest X-Trail involved Thread :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Your sick..... LOL*

Oh... we cannot foget the women!!


For the females...


http://www.della.us/boyfriend-arm-pillow.html

ehehhehehehehe





manuelga said:


> Maybe the funniest X-Trail involved Thread :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I contacted J-Collections*

I contacted them for my color and they told me that it will not be made... Sunlit Sand.... so I purchased a silver model... and no it's not next to my bed! LOL


Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Stephen,
> 
> We must be thinking and our habits concerning the xtrail are "exactly" the same
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> *Please do it.*
> 
> But take care, we don't want you need this, instead of the Xty pillow:


Thanks for the idea Manuel, but I'd prefer to get the whole (not half) the package :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Great idea*



SCHESBH said:


> Go to a local mall.... and find a t-shirt printer... bring them a pillow case .. in fact two of them... give them a picture of your X-Trail... one from the left side, the other from the right side.... are you following.... place the right hand image on the left side pillow case... the other the right.... then on the other side place your name on one and your wife's on the other... they will print them for you... LOL... go home early.... put the pillows with the names facing up.... show her.. then tell her to turn the pillows over... AND RUN LIKE HECK!!! LOL!!!!
> Stephen


You know what Stephen, I've got one those printing shops right next to my work place, so I think I'll be doing it close to the easter weekend. I'll go and buy a couple of plain pillow covers at lunch time 

I've got plenty of pics of my xtrail as well 

My son would love to have the pillow even if my wife throws it in my face


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Extra room*

If she throws you out... I have plenty of room for your X-Trail (Notice I said X-Trail and not you.... heheheh)... might be expensive to ship to Canada ... LOL

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> You know what Stephen, I've got one those printing shops right next to my work place, so I think I'll be doing it close to the easter weekend. I'll go and buy a couple of plain pillow covers at lunch time
> 
> I've got plenty of pics of my xtrail as well
> 
> My son would love to have the pillow even if my wife throws it in my face


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*I'm gonna need it*

Sorry mate, if she throws me out am gonna need all the room I can get in MY xtrail, so you can either have us (me & the exy) both or none of us 

I might be proving how practical Mr. Toi's (xtrail designer) theory is, if you're spending the night inside the xtrail 



SCHESBH said:


> If she throws you out... I have plenty of room for your X-Trail (Notice I said X-Trail and not you.... heheheh)... might be expensive to ship to Canada ... LOL
> 
> Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Sorry mate, if she throws me out am gonna need all the room I can get in MY xtrail, so you can either have us (me & the exy) both or none of us
> 
> I might be proving how practical Mr. Toi's (xtrail designer) theory is, if you're spending the night inside the xtrail


In this case... Lap-pillow will be a nice companion 

Anyway... we need pics of those pillowcovers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Anyway... we need pics of those pillowcovers


I think you would need to see more than just pics, I would have to tape the whole scene on video (including the one of me spending the night inside my exy) and send it to you guys as well as nissan Japan and tell them:

*Look what the xtrail has done to my life! I'm an xtrail addict now *


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> I think you would need to see more than just pics, I would have to tape the whole scene on video (including the one of me spending the night inside my exy) and send it to you guys as well as nissan Japan and tell them:
> 
> *Look what the xtrail has done to my life! I'm an xtrail addict now *



Hi, I'm Jalal & I'm X-Trailholic

Please, tape it, that will be one of the best things seing at the web.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Hi, I'm Jalal & I'm X-Trailholic
> 
> Please, tape it, that will be one of the best things seing at the web.


Am sure you gonna enjoy watching it and so will nissan, who will probably make a commercial out of it to boost their sales  "not that they need boosting"

Hmmm, that gave me an idea commercial=commission


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I purchased one last week from them very fast delivery!!! Great company.


Stephen, what did you pay for shipping/duties? I'd buy from there if I can't find a store in Toronto that sells 'em. Trouble is, they don't indicate their Canada shipping costs on the site.

(There are limits to what I'll spend on a toy, after all...  )


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ecrase2500 said:


> There are limits to what I'll spend on a toy, after all...



Oh, but it's not a toy, its a miniture representation of your truck


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> Oh, but it's not a toy, its a miniture representation of your truck


Mini-Me ????


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Exactly*

Exactly Viper, now I have to go out and start looking for all those miniture accessories to add to the model, so it will look exactly the same as my "truck" :cheers: 



ViperZ said:


> Oh, but it's not a toy, its a miniture representation of your truck


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*LOL you HELP!!!*

ROTFL..... I have not laughed this hard in a while... I did not even think of that one...if you do find the parts... let me know... heheheheheh


Stephen


ROTFL




aussietrail said:


> Exactly Viper, now I have to go out and start looking for all those miniture accessories to add to the model, so it will look exactly the same as my "truck" :cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*U.S. address*

I have a U.S. mailing address so it cost me very little to send... I go to my U.S. mailing address at least every two weeks.. so it is much cheaper for me for all the items I receive and send. I nver inquired about Canadian prices.. but I checked for you... 


"Everything is shipped via FedEx ground unless otherwise requested. Since the cost of shipping FedEx to Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico and Guam is so expensive, we use the USPS priority mail system to save our customers money. FedEx will also not ship to a PO Box or to APO/Military mailboxes, so in those cases we also use the USPS.

Your order can take anywhere from one day to a week or so to arrive, depending on where you live. We are on the east coast. Fedex two-day shipping and overnight delivery is also available. You MUST have a valid daytime phone number entered on your order form in case the Fedex driver needs to contact you concerning delivery. All deliveries through Fedex are insured and tracked at no extra charge.

If you request shipping to a post office box, an APO or FPO we will ship you order via USPS Priority Mail. This service is slower and less reliable than Fedex and we make no guarantees regarding how long it will take for your package to arrive. There is no tracking for Priority Mail sent to APO or FPO addresses either. We do not insure any items sent through Priority Mail unless you request on the order form that we do so. We will accept no liabilty for items shipped through this method.

Overseas and Canadian orders will be shipped either via Global Priority (up to a 4 lb. box) or Global Express (anything over 4 lbs.). Books and t-shirts can go in a Global Priority envelope. The costs is approx. $5-$9 to Canadia (up to 2 lbs.) or $6-$11 overseas. These prices work for Europe, Australia, etc.

You can call us at 412-882-3100 between 10am and 8pm Eastern Time to check stock on any items listed on the website before you place your order"


Stephen




ecrase2500 said:


> Stephen, what did you pay for shipping/duties? I'd buy from there if I can't find a store in Toronto that sells 'em. Trouble is, they don't indicate their Canada shipping costs on the site.
> 
> (There are limits to what I'll spend on a toy, after all...  )


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*I might need your help*

I might need your help Stephen with all the contacts you have  Do you wanna send Nissan Japan and inquiry about these accessories? LOL

I bet they will cost much "Less" due to their size 



SCHESBH said:


> ROTFL..... I have not laughed this hard in a while... I did not even think of that one...if you do find the parts... let me know... heheheheheh
> 
> 
> Stephen
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I need a drink!*

ENOUGH!!!! ROTFL!! ..... any more of this... and I will run out of tears in my eyes...... what a great laugh....

P.S. - I wonder if they a mini remote starter..... so I can start it in the morning and look at it light up!!! LOL




aussietrail said:


> I might need your help Stephen with all the contacts you have  Do you wanna send Nissan Japan and inquiry about these accessories? LOL
> 
> I bet they will cost much "Less" due to their size


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Your turn*

OK, now you enough! My colleagues at work are looking at me suspiciously and asking what the hell am laughing about just by looking at the monitor 

My excuse was "It's Friday and it's nearly time to go home" 

Just make sure you get the audible alarm system with the remote starter, so if anybody in your house moves it from its designated place, you get to know  LOL

OK, now enough for sure, otherwise I wont be able to drive home 



SCHESBH said:


> ENOUGH!!!! ROTFL!! ..... any more of this... and I will run out of tears in my eyes...... what a great laugh....
> 
> P.S. - I wonder if they a mini remote starter..... so I can start it in the morning and look at it light up!!! LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*My Mini-X arrived*

HI,

I am now the proud owner of a new baby mini-x. It's silver not sunlit sand but I am very happy. It is a great replica.. reminds me of my hotwheels days... but now for adults..... 

It's really cute.... missing parts.. but oh well, it's my second X-Trail... and much cheaper! LOL


All kidding aside, it is a very detailed X-Trail..North American model. and looks great!


Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Congrats*

Congratulations Stephen 

Yep, I was amazed how detailed mine is as well and it's balck so it matches mine perfectly.

Mine is made by J-Collection (Japan) though. I didn't know that North America makes them as well.

Does yours come inside a plastic transparent box? Everytime I look at this box it reminds me of seeing Lenin inside his glass-covered coffin in the Red Square in Moscow/Russia. I know it's a strange comparison, but I just can't help myself. 



SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a new baby mini-x. It's silver not sunlit sand but I am very happy. It is a great replica.. reminds me of my hotwheels days... but now for adults.....
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*It's the same*

Yup.. extactly the same!!! 





aussietrail said:


> Congratulations Stephen
> 
> Yep, I was amazed how detailed mine is as well and it's balck so it matches mine perfectly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Just received mine. Cool! 
There's a guy listing the silver ones on his ebay store $17.99 + 5.95 USD shipping.
Note: the silver colour isn't really the same as the real vehicle's silver. It actually looks like it's a mix of sand and silver...sandver! Still pretty cool though.
Looks to be on par with Minichamps quality.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Enjoy*

It is a great looking model... my only complaint... now don't laugh... there are no accessories for it!!!




hehehehehehe



Rockford said:


> Just received mine. Cool!
> There's a guy listing the silver ones on his ebay store $17.99 + 5.95 USD shipping.
> Note: the silver colour isn't really the same as the real vehicle's silver. It actually looks like it's a mix of sand and silver...sandver! Still pretty cool though.
> Looks to be on par with Minichamps quality.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

*Pics of my Mini X-Trail*

*Just wanna share the pics of my X-trail diecast model:*


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Problem with Pics ??*

Pics are not showing here . . . maybe it's my computer ??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

They were showing this morning (Sydney Time). I think the server where he posted these pics is down. Seems like a Yahoo server.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I just won one on ebay. I can't wait  Too bad they don't have a Sunlit Sand though.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> They were showing this morning (Sydney Time). I think the server where he posted these pics is down. Seems like a Yahoo server.


You're right, AussieTrail. I hosted those images at Yahoo! server. That proofs they are not designed for photo sharing on forums. :thumbdwn: Here're the images hosted on ImagesShack:











And below is the Life size X-trail for comparsion:



Enjoy! :cheers: 

Jguy


----------

